# Uneducated Breeders



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

I made the mistake of looking at breeders in neighboring states just out of curiosity and found some sad things. The breeder made an FAQ which recommended a wire wheel... :shock:, recommended cages have levels with open ramps, cat litter could be used in litter pan as long as its non-clumping, and apparently hedgehogs are also disease resistant?

Oh boy. Sometimes I wish people took the time to google before hand.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

Maybe try emailing them a fact sheet or some links? I've found that most breeders really do care about giving accurate information and learning more, and they usually appreciate learning new things about giving their hoggies a good life. 

The cat litter thing seems to be a point of debate. I've seen in lots of sources that you can litter train, using cat litter in a litter box as long as it's non-clumping.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

ajweekley said:


> Maybe try emailing them a fact sheet or some links? I've found that most breeders really do care about giving accurate information and learning more, and they usually appreciate learning new things about giving their hoggies a good life.
> 
> The cat litter thing seems to be a point of debate. I've seen in lots of sources that you can litter train, using cat litter in a litter box as long as it's non-clumping.


One of the reasons cat litter is not recommended (non-clumping or otherwise) is that it can get caught (along with any other small items) in the penile shaft of male hedgehogs.


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

Tom said:


> One of the reasons cat litter is not recommended (non-clumping or otherwise) is that it can get caught (along with any other small items) in the penile shaft of male hedgehogs.


I know. He even specified non clumping because clumping does that. But logically both would.  poor hedgies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

You know, I'd wondered that too when a breeder told me that they use cat litter. Plus, doesn't cat litter contain chemicals to make is "smell" better? Wouldn't these chemicals thus be somewhat dangerous to an animal who relies on scent - possible carcinogen? 

I'll stick to my carefresh litter and hope my new hedgie will take to it. 

I become a hedgie mom on October 19th. I've been waiting forever, it seems.


----------

